# Algun Argentino que me diga si se consiguen este tipo de inductores dentro del pais



## ismaelc (Abr 11, 2018)

Electronic Components and Parts Search | DigiKey Electronics
No tiene que ser exactamente el mismo

Es para reemplazar el que se quemo de mi placa de video (GTX780) para ver si la puedo revivir


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2018)

No se ve cual es exactamente,  pero podes ver de conseguir alguna placa dañada similar y extraerla, como sabes que se quemo?


----------



## ismaelc (Abr 11, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No se ve cual es exactamente,  pero podes ver de conseguir alguna placa dañada similar y extraerla, como sabes que se quemo?


salio humo de la placa, la abri y lo vi todo negro tiene uno al lado igual que no esta dañado son los 2 R33 esos, busque en internet y es una falla comun en el modelo ese de placas
en el post original esta tambien el link del inductor que preciso tal vez no lo viste


----------

